# Dual Monitor setup, xrandr doesn't even show the outputs



## caesius (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm experimenting with a dual monitor setup.

I have a 7600GT card, one flash new BenQ monitor, and one old Viewsonic.

If I plug them both in to my graphics card and boot up both screens display the same thing while on the command line.

As soon as I start XOrg only one turns on however. What is bothering me though, is the output of xrandr:


```
> xrandr -q
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080
default connected 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
  1920x1080       50.0*
  1680x1050       51.0
... <truncated>
```

I'm not seeing the outputs I'm expecting: DVI-0, DVI-1 etc. So the problem seems to be with the outputs from the graphics card. Anyone have any ideas what I should try next?


----------



## adamk (Jun 26, 2010)

Neither the closed source 'nvidia' driver or the opensource, but obfuscated, 'nv' driver fully support xrandr 1.2.  nouveau might do what you want.  'nvidia', of course, supports twinview, which provides functionality similar to xrandr.

Adam


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 26, 2010)

use x11/nvidia-xconfig to configure it with xinerama or twinview.


----------

